# Betta mini cube



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Apr 2010)

Saw this tank for sale at Aquajardin, Eastleigh yesterday. Looks pretty nice! A quick search reveals pfk have a v brief blurb on it.

Its acrylic 8 litre tank, with filter in a back compartment like a marine nano. Comes with an adjustable LED bendy light (1.6W). Although the wattage sounds really low the light looked brighter than the aquacubes light and had a better spread.




http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2705

Might be on my birthday list...


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2010)

Interesting! 1.6w is equivalent to about a 20w standard bulb. I purchased some GU 10 LED 2w lights and they are brighter than the 50W GU 10 that I has previously.

How much were they going for Lisa?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Apr 2010)

Â£59.99 This is inclusive of tank, light and filter.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Â£59.99 This is inclusive of tank, light and filter.


Not bad!! Now you need to persuade the fiancÃ©e to buy you one


----------



## George Farmer (6 Apr 2010)

I've a prototype version of these - but a larger version.  It's in my accomodation at work - I'll get around to starting another journal soon.

They are really smart.  I'm a big fan of the false background hiding the filter gear - it's the most subtle alternative to an external filter with glassware.  There's an empty space big enough for a nano heater too.

I've already scratched the acrylic though!!

The LED light I had looked nice, but mine has a combination of blue and white LEDs, so I've replaced it with an Aquadistri PC T5 18w.


----------



## a1Matt (6 Apr 2010)

I saw these in ADC (LFS in London) yesterday.
They do look nice. 
I'm with George - the all inone filter hidden at the back style is really nice.

Too small for Betta's IMO.
Add a close fitting lid and put some Killi's in it though...


----------



## johnny70 (6 Apr 2010)

anyone now where they can be bought on the net? or have a name of them?

Ta...


----------



## milla (6 Apr 2010)

Johnny

AqauriumHK on ebay   Â£29.99 + Â£31.99 delivery


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Apr 2010)

Haha, its already on his list for my birthday Paulo!

How big is yours George?  Ah I bet you got it for free and all.


----------



## johnny70 (17 May 2010)

Picked one of these up today from Wharf, stunning little tank to see in the flesh, not cheap, but worth it, got a little nano heater too, which can fit down the back in the filter compartment! SWEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Garuf (17 May 2010)

I wonder what the PAR is on these tanks? I'd heard that it's made by dynamax and that they're useless for growing plants? Does anyone have a par rating of them yet or any speculative info on the LED types?


----------



## bigmatt (17 May 2010)

I think ghostsword has one of these and loves it.  I've seen them in at Nautilus Aquatics (wakefield) and Ferrybridge Aquatics and they do look very nice for a few shrimp in a handy corner!
Matt


----------



## johnny70 (17 May 2010)

Is it worth putting pressurised CO2 on one of these? I have planted with Bacopa australis, Hydrocotyle verticillata and Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba'', so will be dosing a small amount of DIY TPN+ and Easycarbo.......... The dennerle nano set looks pretty good for the money?


----------



## AdAndrews (18 May 2010)

I love the idea of these, but, after having a baby biorb(yes, i know  ) im never going acrylic again, the amount of scratches was just silly, and i'm really careful!

Adam


----------



## Mowze (18 May 2010)

Has anyone actually had any luck growing the plants in them with the LEDs yet? They are a bit pricey for what they are really and if anyone has seen PFK (online) there are now 4!!! Versions of this from different companies all pretty much the same but varying in price.


----------

